# Router talk....101.....



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Milwaukee, router with multi base kit.1.75 hp....


After checking this thing; router out.....man......

Built well,................

So,.....

Anyone of us CT members own this......:blink:








B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I got a couple festool one's.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Am I upsetting you.........:blink:......:




......:blink:







:blink:





B,:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i have (3) 2-1/4 hp porter cable routers. 2 fixed base and one plunge base.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a porter cable fixed base a festool and a bosch palm router.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have currently-

Dewalt
Porter Cable
Bosch

have had in the past:
festool
ryobi
makita

Personally like the Porter cable the best. It is my go to router cutting miles of aazek and wood. 

Cole


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

For some reason, I collect routers. I love them, but for the most part I don't use them enough to justify all of them.

I have:

Bosch (2) Palm and 3 HP connected to router table
Porter Cable (2) fixed base and plunge
Makita combo with fixed and plunge bases
De Walt plunge


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I'm a router nut too. I hate to change bits all the time.
Currently. PC 3.5 with two fixed bases, and PC laminate trimmer. Makita 1.75 combo, and two makita laminate trimmers.Two craftsman .75 fixed base. And last, a bosch colt.
I gave away a Craftsman and a really old skil.
I dunno ,I may need more.:laughing:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Favorite router is a Festool Of 1010. I have a the 1.75 Milwaukee in a Jess Em lift it has been a good router.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have Porter Cable 690 1-1/2 hp Made in USA model.


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

Ancient black & decker fixed
Ryobi fixed
Ryobi 18v laminate
Hitachi


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have the Dewalt DW621, its a FANTASTIC plunge router!!!!! I also have the PC 7519 mounted in my Kreg lift on my table, another good machine. 

I've considered replacing my Dewalt w/ a Festool, but honestly I don't see the gain. That Dewalt is such a nice router; anyone here that owns one will concur I'm sure!!

For trimming I have a Rigid laminate trimmer and it's a pile of garbage. The stupid power button's on top and I bump it all the time. Saving for the Festool MFK700eq; then I'll dump gas on the Rigid and light it on fire.

Before I got my PC 7519 I had a PC 892 and I have nothing bad to say about that at all; it was a great router. I just went bigger because it suffered a bit doing cabinet doors. Nothing seems to slow the 7519 down!

If it were me, I might avoid Milwaukee; but that's not based on having used their router, its based on not being much of a fan of all their other tools recently. Years ago they were my favorite, but they've gone way downhill over the past five or so years IMO.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Currently in stock laughing:

PC 7310 lam. trimmers - 3 (I like to keep small round over bits, etc. in these)
PC 690 - 3 (multi purpose - larger round over, ogee, etc.
PC 895PK multi-base/plunge 2hp w/ vac attach - 1
PC 7519 3 1/4 hp - 2 (in router tables)
Milwaukee 5616 1 3/4 hp - 1
Festool 1400 - 1

I _think _that's everything. :laughing: 

I _really_ hate to have to swap out router bits all the time.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

J F said:


> Milwaukee 5616 1 3/4 hp


J F has it. What do you think? Decent router?

Prestige, I'd step up power if it's your only router to at least a 2 1/4hp. And the PC 892 series is a good setup IMO.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't have the "multi base kit". I've got the "bodygrip"/molded router. I like it, very comfy to use, I got it a number of years ago though, so not sure how it would compare to what B's talkin' about.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

mattsk8 said:


> J F has it. What do you think? Decent router?
> 
> Prestige, I'd step up power if it's your only router to at least a 2 1/4hp. And the PC 892 series is a good setup IMO.


the 3 pc's i have are all 892's.
i am going to go to a 3-1/4hp motor in the router table at some point, but i want a different lift before then. i am not a fan of the woodpecker lift anymore.


----------



## Cobbler (Mar 21, 2011)

> For trimming I have a Rigid laminate trimmer and it's a pile of garbage. The stupid power button's on top and I bump it all the time. Saving for the Festool MFK700eq; then I'll dump gas on the Rigid and light it on fire.


Can I have it before you do that? I've got two, one older model and one current model. Love them both. Need my mailing address...


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

mattsk8 said:


> J F has it. What do you think? Decent router?
> Prestige, I'd step up power if it's your only router to at least a 2 1/4hp. And the PC 892 series is a good setup IMO.


 
no,
that's not why I asked about the Milwalkie......

I have the PC-75183 3-1/4hp nested in a woodpecker quick lift and a PC-9690LR 1-3/4 fixed base...I also have another Hitachi 3-1/4 hp plunge...although I don't use it that often,... the variable speed went on it so I bypassed it.

I came across this while i was out on a small repair job-trim in a comercial buiding. I was walking down the walkway in this strip plaza and saw this in a pawn shop....looked brand new! So I thought I would stop in just to check it out. Sure enough it was never used... the guy at the counter said it was new but was an open box...and it did not come with it, just the case and the router with the additional fixed base, and all the tooling- manual...everything was there....
Then i flipped the top of the case to see the sticker......$100.00

I said is the legitamate, not stolen,....3 times....and he assured me it was legitamate....

you never know..... 

so with that being said....

I couldn't get my wallet out fast enough.....:laughing:

Anyways,

I never had a Milwaukee router before, I usually stick with PC, but I must say this router is very well built....solid and felt great.....

Turned her on when I got back to the shop.......had the new electric smell to it....:thumbup:

just wondered if there were any users of this model.....:blink:

This is what I bought: http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-5615-24-1-75-Horsepower-Multi-Base-Includes/dp/B000QV35AK

Thanks,

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

chris klee said:


> the 3 pc's i have are all 892's.
> i am going to go to a 3-1/4hp motor in the router table at some point, but i want a different lift before then. i am not a fan of the woodpecker lift anymore.


What's the problem with the WP lift?:blink:

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

The track that's in the router table...?:blink: 

I have something similar to what your talking about....

I always call them miters....my appologise...

B,


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I just use the miter gauge from my table saw. 

But that's not even often. The coping sled I use when making cabinet doors. That rides in the miter slot.

Ps, the crank is awesome. I made a bunch if bead for the cabinets I am building and made the moldings for the bottom of the book cases. Very easy and fast to adjust.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea, 
These lifts are great,:thumbup: 

So what did you throw in the Jessem....



.PC7539..:blink:




B,


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

7518. Fresh out the box. 

I sold the pinnacle lift with a pc690 already


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ya,
Be kinda hard shoving a plunge router in there........:laughing:

I have to stop typing......:whistling


I have the same router......:thumbsup: nice and powerfull...


B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have two Bosch 2 1/4HP Plunge routers, Bosch 2 1/4HP standard router, 2 Bosch Colt routers, a Festool OF1400 router and 3 Delta 3HP shapers.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I have two Bosch 2 1/4HP Plunge routers, Bosch 2 1/4HP standard router, 2 Bosch Colt routers, a Festool OF1400 router and 3 Delta 3HP shapers.


Show off.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Na,
Leo's not the type......


What I am shocked about is ,apparently he has had his straw in some green koolaid that he's been sucking down, always thought he'd spit it out, but apparently not........:whistling.....


Are you going to those cult club meetings Leo.....:blink:..:laughing:






All in good fun....


B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have a TS 55 with a 55" track too.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

..........








(picking myself off the floor)

(dazed)

(confused)


I'll be back in 10 min.....heading for the liquor cabinet.....


B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, I don't particularly like the Festool Router. It is very well made and very smooth. But I just don't like the ergonomics of it. So it rarely gets used. I like a two handled router. What I rally like is the Colt, small and one handed. I use that when ever I can. Only when I need more power do I use a larger router.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have the little colt too. Love it!

You will all laugh but I have a skil which I love too. It has an led light, a well designed dust blower/vac port, and a very useful clear base which makes it easy to line up..

:laughing: Skil :laughing:


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Ryobi laminate router i got on clearence. I keep that one in the backseat at all times

In my table i got an old PC handed down from my old man


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I have the little colt too. Love it!
> 
> You will all laugh but I have a skil which I love too. It has an led light, a well designed dust blower/vac port, and a very useful clear base which makes it easy to line up..
> 
> :laughing: Skil :laughing:


No,...
At least the men won't laugh.....some teenagers might....but not the men....

I have been amazed over the years at the talant I have seen from other craftsman over the years......and the tools they used......

I know One guy in particular that has some old craftsman routers...from the 60's ..chrome like shell to them and he does some incredible work......

Again....

IMO,
I think as long as it performs properly and your happy,...the name brand is irrelevant....

That's just the way I feel about it.....

I bought that Hitachi 3-1/4 router years ago..it's ok...no problems with its performance but its so darn bulky .....and spacey looking.... But I have it set in jig I made for fluting long flat work......specifically, and that's all it's used for.....

We all have our own way,.....

B,


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

PrestigeR&D said:


> We all have our own way,.....
> 
> B,


Exactly


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I've got that Colt too..has anyone tried the plunge base that they make for it now ?


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i have an older pc laminate trimmer i use for doing round overs, trimming edge banding, and routing door hinges. thats about all i would use that little guy for.
this was my only router for years.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

My colt died today, I think it's the switch. I need something tomorrow or I have to use my full size router to round over the ends of some ipe decking. We had to do that today and it wasn't as easy as the colt. Something about having to use 2 hands on the router.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

What is it about this "colt" that you gentleman have such an appreciation for...?:blink:

B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Small size, good power.


----------

